# Boiliewalze fräsen



## basti1585 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo, meint Ihr es wäre möglich eine Boiliewalze (aus 100mm pa oder pom) mit der oberfräse und nem hohlkehlfräser herzustellen ?
In einer Vorrichtung dann drehen ?


----------



## Dikay (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boiliewalze fräsen*

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen ja, insofern man über technisches Know-How und die erforderlichen Maschinen zur verfügung hat.

Ich denke mit 2 Platten á, sagen wir, 25-30mm Stärke würdest du glaube ich besser fahren. 
Dann bräuchtest du nur noch die Nuten einfräsen und seitlich Führungsleisten anbringen, aus zB V2A...

Fertig ist der Boilieroller :m


----------



## Torkel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boiliewalze fräsen*

Dikays Methode halt ich für die leichtere, auch deine ist umsetzbar nur brauchste dann auchn Motor/Kurbel und ein Gestell dafür. Boilieroller gibts in der Bucht für wenig Geld (die Platten mit Nuten).


----------



## noob4ever (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boiliewalze fräsen*



Dikay schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen ja, insofern man über technisches Know-How und die erforderlichen Maschinen zur verfügung hat.
> 
> Ich denke mit 2 Platten á, sagen wir, 25-30mm Stärke würdest du glaube ich besser fahren.
> Dann bräuchtest du nur noch die Nuten einfräsen und seitlich Führungsleisten anbringen, aus zB V2A...
> ...



So ein Aufwand? Man bekommt die Dinger in der Bucht für 15€ hinterhergeschmissen.... muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen.

Aber die Idee mit dem Fräser ist glaube nur Geldverschwendung. Du braucht ja erst das Material, dazu den Fräser, dann musst du noch ein Gerät bauen, das die Walzen möglichst spielfrei dreht... und am Ende bekommt man nur relativ schlechte Walzen (Wegen Spiel der Oberfräse und des ganzen "Systems").

Da gehört aber auch mehr dazu als nur die Walzen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254869&page=2

Die Walzen waren kein Problem, sondern dafür zu sorgen, dass die Maschine anständig und schnell Boilies rollt.


----------



## basti1585 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boiliewalze fräsen*

Also es geht tatsächlich um walzen und nicht um die normalen Roller. Gun Gestell, Führungen sowie Antrieb mit Elektronik ist kein Problem. Die Maschinen sind auch nicht das Problem. Es geht mehr oder weniger um die Toleranzen die dabei entstehen würden. Vielleicht kümmert ich mich doch darum die Walzen drehen zu lassen |kopfkrat


----------

